# Live Plant Suggestions?



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

I want to try some live plants in my tang tank and am leaning towards Jungle Val & Java Fern. I like the looks of both and from what I've read it seems they are viable options in a cichlid tank. Anyone have experience with these? Suggestions on how to plant, bunches or single and let them grow? The tank has a multi colony, syno petricola, and three julie marleri. I haven't been able to find them at any LFS's. So far this website is the cheapest I've found.

http://www.petsolutions.com/I/Java-Fern-Bare-Root.aspx (thinking one bunch)

http://www.petsolutions.com/I/Jungle-Val.aspx (and six singles here)

This comes out to $25.78 after shipping. I hate getting charged 15 just for shipping. Anyone know a good site online to get these cheaper? Or suggestions to get live plants cheaper? Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm fortunate to live where several plants can be collected from local rivers. Any chance that would work for you? They certainly are cheaper if you don't count the drive and getting wet!

Second is much more workable for many folks. I find there are lots of times when people have plants they no longer need or want. Some from thinning tanks, some from moving or changing their tanks. If you are patient and throw out some Craigslist ads you might find those plants??

I have to almost be able to see the plants to know whether I want them so I find this is a time when LFS is a good idea. Rather than spend shipping, I might consider driving to a shop even if it was some distance away. Call first to check stocking. You may find a good shop.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had good sucess with Anubias and Java Fern in my 125 Mbuna tank.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with using anubias. They are tolerant of a lot of conditions, there are many varieties available, and many can be gown emersed or submerged. Not the only option, but a good one.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

What size is your tank?

"Jungle Val" has different forms, though many I've seen called Jungle Val (at least around here) seem to be Vallisneria americana gigantea. If in fact it is this, then the leaves can grow up to 5 feet. Many places seem to call the different forms the same thing.

The only tank at this time that I attached to my profile is a 90 gallon. You can see the Jungle Val there if you want.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just talked to a LFS and they said they could get me both of these by this friday. More expensive plant but no shipping, so overall cheaper package.

PfunMo- I have actually looked at plants in local lakes when I've been fishing and wasn't too impressed by them. I hadn't thought of craigslist yet though.

Steveboos & FishFlake - I did consider anubias, might try it further down the line.

kenko- the planned tank is a 38g 12"x36"x20"? I think. I'm very aware of Jungle Val's size. I really like the looks of it growing along the top of your tank. This is kind of what i'm going for. If it gets out of hand I can always toss it in my 75. I've read it can be trimmed though. Do you know if this has any negative effects on the plant?

Anyone have advice on advantages of planting single plants or bunches? I've read sometimes people plant just one... it dies, then they give up on live plants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

redzone88 said:


> I've read it can be trimmed though. Do you know if this has any negative effects on the plant?


I thought if you trim Vallisneria it dies back to the root so it's better to pluck the whole leaf.



redzone88 said:


> Anyone have advice on advantages of planting single plants or bunches? I've read sometimes people plant just one... it dies, then they give up on live plants.


Plant in groups of 3 with some space in between. Always plant a LOT of plants...2 dozen instead of 2. Planting too few plants makes it harder to get them to survive.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Actually you can trim it, at least the ones called "jungle". Make sure you use a sharp scissors and cut on an angle, otherwise you might get frayed edges. Not sure about the smaller varieties though, as I do pluck those.

Also, with the jungle val, they send runners out about 4 inches, so be aware of any objects that sit off the substrate - they like to shoot them under those areas for some reason and get hung, then grow awkward toward the open. 

Give them a good nutrient rich base layer or food at the roots (laterite, peat, root tabs, etc.) and you'll be trimming pretty often. Also 6 would be too many for that tank. I think three would be more than sufficient, as each plant will potentially shoot out 10 or so leaves, plus you'll get the runners.

As for the Java Fern, you might get some digging around them until you get a string of grown leaves and the roots can withstand that abuse (same goes for most plants really). 
As for the root structure, it's more like a long horizontal root that shoots up the leaves (rather than a bulb), but these things grow somewhat slowly (jungle vals are fast), but spread once established. One of these should be good, and if long enough (and as it grows) you could cut it and replant.

Other places to consider are local chapters of fish organizations. Not sure where you are, but you might find a swap meet coming up, or as PfunMo mentioned, local hobbyists - who can be found through the same method.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for the info kenko, very informative.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When I had val it was a giant and grew way too long so I trimmed the leaves. Bad show! The ends just seemed to split and then rot away. I've since moved the plants to a much bigger 125, hoping it would come back but it is closer to dying than coming back. Only about 4 inches high and deciding if it wants to die.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I just personally love the way java fern and Anubia can look in a tank. I am going to buy more since the fish leave them alone, the more the merrier in my opinion when it comes to plants!

For Example:


----------



## debbiety (Mar 8, 2012)

I hadn't buy this ,luck
:fish:


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

Steveboos - that looks awesome! :thumb: Gives me a lot of good ideas for keeping my live plants and how to plant them.

I too am trying my luck at live plants. The LFS constantly tells me to save my money as my fish will destroy them but I'm still not convinced. I already have a few sword plants (?) that seem to be doing fine and my fish have been leaving them alone. I'm going to try adding java fern, anubias, and vallisneria today.

Redzone88 - I got my first plants at petsmart. They were guarunteed snail free and were actually pretty cheap. Unfortunately the plants at my LFS (where i get my fish) weren't in good shape and they were having a snail problem. Since all of their tanks are connected to one system the snails were EVERYWHERE. I'd be cautious and make sure you won't be getting any extra critters with your plants.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just picked up some java fern. I saw MTS in the tank with them at the store any tips to de-snail before they go in the tank?


----------

